
Ten Commandments of Startup Success with Reid Hoffman - ignoramous
https://tim.blog/2017/06/26/10-commandments-startup-success/
======
techslave
7a. If you take VC money and require network effect, be prepared to turn into
that which you loathe. leave your principles at the door.

